# June 2010 Photo Challenge



## Sephiroth

The theme for this month will be:

*PERSPECTIVE**

Perspective is the way in which objects appear, based on their dimensions and the position of the eye relative to them.  The position of*_* objects in a photograph can make the overall effect unusual, pleasing to the eye (or unsettling), as well as giving the sensation of depth, distance and space.*_​*
 Examples include:

- manipulating angles and/or distance to make the otherwise mundane look unusual and interesting
- looking through objects, over objects, past objects 
- making use of optical aberrations such as barrel distortion (fisheye effect) or pincushion distortion
- manipulating light and/or darkness to produce unusual or striking effects
- using shapes and/or colour to convey a skewed perspective of the world * 







The same rules as always apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on, or around, the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*
*
In fact, we would love it if more members from around the site would help us choose a winner each month!* *(We'd also like more of you to get your cameras out and take part, of course.)*

And just to clarify:

- the photograph _must _be one you have taken yourself (perferably one you have taken for the challenge, but posting old photos is fine as long as YOU took them)



_I'm looking forward to seeing your ideas.  Good luck!_


----------



## Culhwch

Great theme, Seph. Looking forward to the challenge...


----------



## Wybren

Nice choice Seph! This theme should bring in some really interesting shots.


----------



## Talysia

Good theme, Seph - I don't usually use a lot of perspective in my pics (intentionally, anyway), so this will be an interesting challenge for me!


----------



## Erin99

Well done on a deserving win!

_Very_ much looking forward to this challenge. Most of us are bonkers enough to see things from a different angle anyway, so it shouldn't be _too_ hard......


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh, _hell_, I've just noticed my typo. 

*sigh*  


Well, I'm glad you all like the theme, at least.


----------



## Majimaune

I have an idea of what I want to take a photo of but I don't think I will be able to actually take the photo as the place is about three hours from where I live. I shall just have to think of something else.


----------



## AE35Unit

Life in the slow lane...


----------



## BookStop

I like that, AE. Very artsy.


----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## Mouse




----------



## CyBeR

Mouse really beat me to it on this one. But I'll still use it, to heck with it. 
And I'll get a new one this weekend, I get access to my girlfriend's camera. 
Changed my mind in the mean time. 

So, first entry:




You look crooked from his perspective.


----------



## Mouse

My second one. Was gonna try to do something different to my first but um...


----------



## AE35Unit

This is a sculpture of the Mallard, the fastest steam loco in thew world. It lives near Morrisons here in Darlington and was made by David Mach entirely out of housebricks! This is a 'driver's  view' showing the billowing smoke and steam.


----------



## Talysia

Wow - there are some gret entries so far!

A similar theme for my first entry.  It took a while to find the right stretch of track, and when we got there, it started to rain, so the pic was a little rushed.  I wanted to get the vanishing point just right, and it seems to have worked.


----------



## CyBeR

This may be a stupid question...but are we allowed to post whole panoramas?


----------



## The Ace

The rules are two entries.  I imagine if the panorama's stitched into a single image it'd be OK.


----------



## Culhwch

No, nothing wrong with that at all!


----------



## thesoothsayer

BookStop said:


> I like that, AE. Very artsy.



Where's this from? Looks dangerous. I remember a similar bridge which I crossed in Malaysia. The ropes weren't tight enough and started swaying wildly when I was crossing. Almost fell into the river below.

Ah okie. Just noticed the safety harness. I wouldn't attempt a similar bridge again without a safety device.


----------



## BookStop

Yes, looks dangerous and very scary but really isn't. that's my 11 yr old son up there.


----------



## thesoothsayer

Probably nothing prize winning here, but I have a few of these sort of angles from my collection. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tangaloomababe

Great Pics so far, AE 35 love this all the different levels, its amazing. Mouse love the cat, he's cross eyed!


----------



## chrispenycate

Well, having had a weekend like that, seen from my perspective…


----------



## Foxbat

My first entry for this month's challenge


----------



## Foxbat

And here's my second entry.


----------



## Culhwch

Well, this looks like I'm copying Foxbat, but I swear I'm not!

View From The Dash:


----------



## Foxbat

Nice shot.
Great minds and all that...or perhaps fools seldom differ


----------



## Culhwch

I'll go with imitation being the sincerest form of flattery...


----------



## Talysia

My second entry.  I love the arches in this viaduct.  In fact, there were quite a few shots of this that I could've chosen instead.


----------



## CyBeR

And I'm back with my second entry. 





Please click the thumbnail to see the picture. I would've destroyed the site's formatting if I would've posted it at full dimensions.


----------



## Erin99

I love some of these entries. Cyber, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Haha that's a good _perspective _on that second photo Leisha, your cat's head is so big and its paws so widdle!


----------



## Sephiroth

Two perspectives on St. Peter's Church:


----------



## Culhwch

Nice shots, Seph.

A reminder to everyone that entries will close later today (about twelve hours from now) so get any last minute photos in!


----------



## Sephiroth

Cheers, Cul.  I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to enter in time, but as it turns out, I made it with a day to spare.


----------



## Wybren

I like the top one Seph. 

OOOh and there is that Chimney that I thought was a chuch spire


----------



## Ursa major

I like the way you've made them look like very old photos, Seph, giving a time-based perspective as well as one in space.


----------



## Sephiroth

Thanks.  I thought it might work.  Dundee is an old industrial city, and these pictures recall many I've seen recently from the late 19th and early 20th centuries, as my dad has been researching both our family history and that of the city more generally.  

St. Peter's Free Church was built in 1836.  And the stack there (yes, that one, Wy ) is also from the 19th Century (as is the row of tenements on the right).


----------



## Culhwch

I never got the chance to execute my second idea. I had a few that sort of fit the theme, but I'll leave it at one this month...

Be back in a tick with the poll!


----------



## Culhwch

Okay, entries are now closed. As I've been slightly slack about setting this up this month, I've tacked on an extra day for voting...

*The rules for the voting are as follows:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself
You may only cast your vote once
The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Thursday, July 1st (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for July! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

Vote!*​


----------



## Talysia

Again, some really good entries this month.  I loved Leisha's cat pics, and Chris' stage shots were great.  Cul's dash photo was stunning, and Hoopy's stair shot was really atmospheric, but my choice eventually came down to Mouse's gorgeous flowers, and Seph's first church shot.

It was _really _close, but Mouse gets my vote this month.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Great month. I really liked both of Talysia's shots, the second shot of Soothsayer's, both of Foxbat's, and Culwhch's dash, but Cyber's panorama won my vote.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Voted 

I had two images to post but didn't reach the '15 posts till image posting allowed' thing in time... oh well


----------



## Mouse

Talysia said:


> It was _really _close, but Mouse gets my vote this month.



Oh wow! Yay!  Thanks. My first vote ever in the photo challenge!

I voted for you, Talysia, as it happens. It was between you and Leisha, but I'm not a fan of cats (if the photos were of dogs maybe...)


----------



## Culhwch

There were some excellent entries this month - Hoopy's, Mouse's, AE's second shot, and Seph's pair all caught my eye - but I appreciate the technical skill that went into CyBeR's panorama, so that wins the day for me.


----------



## Foxbat

Very difficult to choose (as usual). So many good shots.........eventually settled on AE35's very striking shot of The Mallard sculpture.


----------



## Ursa major

I really was very tempted to vote for Seph's sepia synthesis of space and century.... _(That's enough alliteration. Ed.)_ Oh, and Cyber's beautiful cat on a hot tin roof.


But (and in spite of the photographer's cattist remarks later on in the thread) my vote goes to the *Triffid*.





(By which I mean Mouse's first image.)


----------



## onebigpotato

After much begging in the writing comp thread I decided to take a walk over here and hey, wasn't it exciting!

Vote to Seph's top church one (do you have to chose one in particular?) Grats all


----------



## Sephiroth

The voting is the same as in the Writing Challenge.  You just follow the link and vote for the person whose picture, or pictures, you like the most.  Of course, if you've already done that, and are are just asking if you have to specify in this thread which picture you voted for, then no, it's entirely up to you.  Some people prefer not to say publicly, although most seem to post who they voted for.  


And thank you, I appreciate your vote.  I'm glad you liked my photo.


----------



## Erin99

Well, I voted Cyber! Fantastic panorama, and well stitched together.


----------



## Mouse

Ursa major said:


> But (and in spite of the photographer's cattist remarks later on in the thread) my vote goes to the *Triffid*.



I can't be Mouse and not be cattist!  And thank you! I do love my Triffids.


----------



## Sephiroth

For me, it came down to Cul's dashboard shot, Cyber's panorama and Leisha's kittehs, this time.

In the end, I voted for Cyber.  For the same reasons Cul and Leish did, I think.  It's not only aesthetically pleasing, it's also technically a great shot.


----------



## StormFeather

This is so very difficult this month - there are so many that struck a cord.

I love both of Mouse's shots, Taly's viaduct, the energy in Chrispy's, the mood of Sephiroth's, the cuteness of Leisha's . . . it's a really difficult choice.

But I'm completely torn between AE's Mallard shot, which I think is fantastic for many reasons, and Cyber's panorama because it's just superb.

Will think some more and then probably flip a coin . . . . 

Coin tossed - and Cyber gets my vote - sorry AE!


----------



## TheDustyZebra

I was torn between the same two as Storm, but eventually voted for the Mallard--so we balance out!


----------



## CyBeR

Wow, thank you all for the votes so far. It's my first well executed panorama and I'm glad it was found pleasing.


----------



## Ursa major

And your first picture, the one with that gorgeous cat, can't be doing your chances any harm.


----------



## StormFeather

TheDustyZebra said:


> I was torn between the same two as Storm, but eventually voted for the Mallard--so we balance out!


 
 Very glad! It was such a tough choice!



CyBeR said:


> Wow, thank you all for the votes so far. It's my first well executed panorama and I'm glad it was found pleasing.


 
Cyber, you deserve all the praise - it's a superb shot, and I just wish I had the know-how to create such a masterpiece. Well done


----------



## Sephiroth

I was all set to post my congratulations, until I remembered there's an extra day on the voting, this time.  

D'oh!  


Nevertheless, I think it's only a matter of time.  ^_^


----------



## Culhwch

I don't know - there's only a vote in it with fifty or so minutes remaining...


----------



## Sephiroth

I noticed that about an hour ago, yeah.  The drama!  



A bold, late charge by AE, but I reckon Cyber will hang on for the 'W'.  

Do I get four points if I'm right?


----------



## Culhwch

Sure. They don't mean much in here, but go nuts!

And with the poll officially closed, we have our winner! *Congratuations, CyBeR!* I look forward to your theme for July!


----------



## BookStop

yay - Cyber, Congrats!


----------



## Talysia

Congratulations, CyBeR, and well done to everyone!


----------



## CyBeR

Thank you all for the votes. I really appreciate them.

I'll be back tomorrow with a new theme, soon as I think about it.


----------



## Ursa major

Congratulations, Cyber!


----------



## Sephiroth

Congrats, Cyber!  Looking forward to seeing your theme for July.


----------



## Mouse

Congrats!  I'm hoping the theme will be 'puppies' as mine's coming home tomorrow and I'm gonna be chasing him round with the camera!


----------



## Sephiroth

I hope _not_, because everyone knows that _puppies _are evil.


----------



## Mouse

Touché! (Puppies are so not evil! Unless they're chihuahuas.)


----------



## Sephiroth

Ugh... chihuahuas.  Three of those chased me out of a park, once.  I had to leap the wall to get away from their yapping, bitey little selves.  I suppose I could have stood on them.  But their owner was my mate's gran, and I don't reckon it would have gone down too well.  


I have to stick up for teh kittehs.  Whosoever slandereth a kitteh shall feel the wrath of Ceiling Cat. 

I'm a divine messenger.  Think of me as the Archangel Michael, but with velvety ears and a swishy tail.


----------



## Mouse

Heh. I've seen that. Ebil kitties. I have to side with the dogs and the rodents, therefore, cats are my mortal enemies.


----------



## Erin99

You only hate cats because you're a mouse, Mouse. You're biased. 

Cats are supreme.



Congrats on the win, Cyber! Well deserved!


----------



## Ursa major

Mouse said:


> ...cats are my mortal enemies.


Mortal?

Only just: they have nine lives.


----------



## Mouse

And how unfair is that?!


----------



## Wybren

Congratulations Cyber


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh nuts and dumplings, i forgot to vote! Just so busy guys sorry! But congrats to Cyber who I probably would have voted for,that or Seph's first shot.
Congrats Cyber!


----------



## Erin99

Any closer to deciding a theme, Cyber?  I'm away from the internet for two weeks as of Thursday, so I'm itching to know what I can shoot....


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Hmm...the first photo challenge I want to enter (just discovered it with the mentions in the writing challenge) and it's not up yet! What is the usual schedule for these?


----------



## Erin99

Yay! Another entrant! The more the merrier. 

Usually the challenge runs from the beginning of the month until the 27th (or slightly earlier if the month ends sooner). Then the winner decides next month's theme and posts it ASAP. This month we should be getting our theme soon, cos we've already waited a couple of days...

There was talk of the moderator, Cul, posting a challenge if the winner _didn't_ within a couple of days, though...


----------



## Culhwch

Yep, we're getting close to that point. If CyBeR hasn't picked a theme by the seventh (giving a nice round week), we'll go with an open theme.


----------



## mosaix

I too am interested in the photo challenge having seen it mentioned on the writing challenge.

Question, how do you post photo's? I think the last time I tried I had problems because the quality was too high.


----------



## Ursa major

mosaix said:


> I think the last time I tried I had problems because the quality was too high.


You mustn't be allowed an unfair advantage. 

*cough*


I think you're restricted to 100K files as attachments.

Other posters may know ways around this limit (such as using image-hosting sites).


----------



## HoopyFrood

Getting a free account with something like Photobucket or Flickr is always good. Then you can just attach from over there and you can get the full-size, full quality photos posted.


----------



## Sephiroth

Mosaix -- we'd love it if you entered.  As Hoopy said, the best thing is to get yourself a free account at an image-hosting site.  That's what I do (I use Photobucket, but I've considered switching to Flickr, although I haven't been bothered to do so, yet).  Then, you just paste the {img} code provided into your post, and your picture will display here.  

I'm looking forward to seeing pics from both you, and TheDustyZebra, then.  It's fantastic that more people are interested in taking part.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

That's good, I have had a Photobucket account forever--what I don't have is a decent camera, anymore! You can get phones with more megapixels than my digital dinosaur.     I do still have a couple of nice cameras that take *ahem* (dating myself here) _film_....   But I haven't bought them any film in many years. In fact, I can virtually guarantee that one of them has a roll of film still in it--wonder what's on that one? Well, it would be pictures of my son from when he was seven months old, I guess, that being when the digital camera came along--and he's seven _years_ old now!


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, the camera I was using for the first year or so of the challenges was about 6 or 7 years old (although only 5 or 6 years old at the time, I suppose), and I even got my first win with it.  Megapixels ain't everything.  Above a certain threshold, the eye doesn't even perceive much benefit.  (And when you're downsizing images to a max of 800-1000 pixels wide to fit in the thread, anyway, it's even less of an issue.)  More important is lens quality, sensor quality, etc..  I reckon your old dinosaur could serve you well.  

(Or, you could do what I _think _The Ace has done, once, and scan in an old analogue print to post.)

Anyway, I'm sure your innate artistic genius will more than compensate for your ancient camera.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Man, the first photo I entered in the first competition was with the camera on my phone. My mobile is ancient and crappy. A bit of editing boosted it up a bit (the photo, I mean). Our little informal competition does seem to be more about what you do with the equipment (was about to put "your equipment" then. Snicker) rather than how good it is (oh, I can't stop -- I'm in a Carry On film!)


----------



## AE35Unit

HoopyFrood said:


> Man, the first photo I entered in the first competition was with the camera on my phone. My mobile is ancient and crappy. A bit of editing boosted it up a bit (the photo, I mean). Our little informal competition does seem to be more about what you do with the equipment (was about to put "your equipment" then. Snicker) rather than how good it is (oh, I can't stop -- I'm in a Carry On film!)


Yea here's a photo taken on my phone, which has a rubbish camera! But I converted it to mono and boosted contrast and such.


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  Heh, heh....  *joins in snickering*




Oh, sorry.  I mean, yes, that's right.  *nods sincerely*


----------



## CyBeR

If anyone would be so kind as to post the new challenge topic, I'd really appreciate it.
I think I got bit by something today...or yesterday, don't know really...and I feel really under the weather. 

The new theme I'd say is: "GUARDIAN". 
Thank you.


----------



## Erin99

Blimey. Are you okay, Cyber? You should see a doctor...

Perhaps Cul should start the thread, since he's a mod.

Interesting theme, BTW. I have NO idea what I'd do for it.


----------



## Sephiroth

I hope you're okay, Cyber.  And I would second Leisha's suggestion of seeing a doctor, if you think something nasty bit you.  Take care.  



We'll let Cul post the thread, then, Leish.  After all, I know he's always looking for something extra to do around here.  


I have an idea for the theme already, IF I get a chance to get there and take the picture.


----------



## Erin99

Oh, sorry, Cul, if I've just given you more work! Gods know you do too much anyhow.


----------



## Sephiroth

He's a man's man, Leish.  He watches rugby league.  He can take it.


----------



## Wybren

Sephiroth said:


> Well, the camera I was using for the first year or so of the challenges was about 6 or 7 years old (although only 5 or 6 years old at the time, I suppose), and I even got my first win with it.  Megapixels ain't everything.




Very true Seph, as I keep telling customers when they come in to buy cameras and get all excited over megapixels (ooh that one _must_ be better than that because its 12 megapixels and that one is only 10) Megapixel is only the size you can blow things up to. your better off looking at Optical Zoom and make of a camera. I have a 5megapixel Canon S21S that has 12x optical that takes better pictures than many of the cheaper models with bigger mega pixel.


----------



## Sephiroth

Indeed.  And, as I mentioned, the quality of the lens itself, and the image sensor, are paramount.  


An old, 3 or 4 mpx camera with a high quality lens and sensor will still take great photos.


----------



## Culhwch

Sephiroth said:


> He's a man's man, Leish. He watches rugby league. He can take it.


 
*blushes*

Wait, that's not very manly...

*crushes empty beer can on head*

Much better.

Will set forth and start the new thread post-haste.


----------



## Sephiroth

That'll do.  A full beer can would've been better, mind you.  Although I didn't say you were a cyborg.  





Anyway, cheers, Cul.  And good luck to everyone for the new challenge!


----------



## HoopyFrood

This one's gonna be a thinker and a half.

My poor head might implode.


----------



## Culhwch

Amazingly, I actually have one idea. I'll see if I can pull it off...


----------



## Mouse

Guardian, eh? Guard... dog... Yay! Now to get my wussy puppy to look fearsome.


----------



## Ursa major

How'll you do that?


----------



## Mouse

I'll give him a Mohawk and a nose ring. And a tattoo.


----------



## AE35Unit

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed.  And, as I mentioned, the quality of the lens itself, and the image sensor, are paramount.
> 
> 
> An old, 3 or 4 mpx camera with a high quality lens and sensor will still take great photos.



Yea its fine having oodles of mega pixies but the problem is most cameras are small,pocket size and so come with a tiny sensor,and trying to pack too many MP into a tiny sensor leads to problems with noise primarily. A case in point is my Panasonic bridge camera. It has 6 MP,the same as my Canon DSLR, but because its sensor is the size of a finger nail,and so the pixels are squashed closer together,theres a shocking increase in noise! 
As a result the Panasonic,despite having a fine and fast Leica lens, is crippled! If they'd given it 4 or even 3 MP it would be an awesome camera! But more MP sells more so…


----------



## Sephiroth

Quite so.  One of the reasons I chose my Fuji bridge camera was because it had one of the largest sensors of all cameras of this type (it's a chunky unit), and when comparing sample images, it was clear that it suffered less from noise than some of the others (it's 11.1 mpx), particularly at higher ISOs.  

That, and the lens is pretty decent, too.  I don't think I could have a much better camera without getting a DSLR, instead (which I will, at some point, but the cost is prohibitive).


----------



## HoopyFrood

Hello, what Fuji bridge do you have?


----------



## Sephiroth

The (now superseded) Finepix S100FS.  (Here is one review from two years ago.)


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Well, now, when I said dinosaur, I was talking 2mp, not even 3 or 4, and a permanently-child-smudged lens, LOL!

We shall see...I took some pictures last night but ran into some sort of timeout in uploading to the computer, so I'm not sure if any of them is quite right yet.


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, just resize your pics a little smaller than you might have, otherwise, and they'll look every bit as fantastic as they would with a higher-resolution camera.  

When I shoot on fast continuous mode, my camera defaults to 3 mpx, and it's more than adequate.  

(You can say the child-smudge is deliberate.  It's an artistic effect.  We'll pretend we didn't have this discussion.  )


Looking forward to seeing your photos.  And you can always upload any interesting ones you _don't_ want to enter in the challenge to the Photo of the Day thread, or the Photo Challenge Rejects thread (both are here in the Technology forum).


----------



## CyBeR

Hey guys. 
Thank you much for your concern, I really appreciated it. But honestly, sorry to have worried anyone...since I live in Romania, there are really no big nasties to worry about here...we only have the horned viper up in the mountains and the cross spider in the cities and villages. The later is hardly a threat to human life. 
I dunno what bit me, but I'm feeling better today (had a busy day at work too, helped to get my mind off of it) and I have a nice round bruise with it. But nonetheless, I'm fine. 

Speaking of cameras, I went to the mountain last year. My Canon S3 had just passed away, so I got stuck with a tiny Benq compact, of 10 MPx I believe...either 10 or 8. Although it was a great help that I could just reach into my pocket and pull it out, it annoyed me to no ends in trying to get a decent shot of the views up there. I can't understand how people may prefer this over a decent, less expensive bridge.


----------



## Erin99

> Speaking of cameras, I went to the mountain last year. My Canon S3 had just passed away, so I got stuck with a tiny Benq compact, of 10 MPx I believe...either 10 or 8. Although it was a great help that I could just reach into my pocket and pull it out, it annoyed me to no ends in trying to get a decent shot of the views up there. I can't understand how people may prefer this over a decent, less expensive bridge.



I think it depends on your point-and-shoot camera. I had an Olympus C750 for a few years, and I was SUPER happy with it. In fact, when I gave it away I was sad at the thought of never seeing it again. Yes, it never competed with my DSLR, but in many ways it was much more suited to using outdoors. And it being lightweight helped, too!

So... I think the make of camera predetermines how much hassle/pleasure you'll get out of it.


Glad you're well today!


----------



## Sephiroth

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Cyber.  


And you were up in the Carpathians, I presume?  How wonderful!  I didn't realise you were from Romania.  I'd love the opportunity to take my camera there.  

As for point-and-shoot cameras -- I don't like how unsteady they feel in your hands.  I like my big, chunky Fuji bridge.  It always feels really easy to stabilise for a clear shot at the telephoto end of the zoom.  It's true that they're convenient, in that they fit in a pocket, however.  

I can confirm that the Olympus C750 works very well, though.  ~_^


----------



## crystal haven

Hello photo challenge people. 

I had a look at the photos for this challenge and then, I forgot to vote. Sorry.   But on a positive note, I will try to remember to vote for the July challenge.

You are all clever. I don't have a camera and don't understand the strange language you all speak - pixels and stuff. I enjoyed all the photographs,  but I really liked Talysia’s railway line, and HoopyFrood’s photo of the stairs - I found myself wondering where both these went, and wanting to go further into the photograph to see.


----------



## J Riff

Is there a preferred way... uh, how to get the pic up there without the attached thumbnail thingie..is there a simple html trick? Max size of photo?


----------



## Culhwch

crystal haven said:


> You are all clever. I don't have a camera and don't understand the strange language you all speak - pixels and stuff.



And we haven't even gotten into apertures, f-stops and exposure compensation...


----------



## Culhwch

J Riff said:


> Is there a preferred way... uh, how to get the pic up there without the attached thumbnail thingie..is there a simple html trick? Max size of photo?



Double-post, sorry, but I'm too lazy to edit the last one!

If you are attaching the image via the forum's attach function, I don't think there's a way around the thumbnail. If you want to post bigger images in your post, you'll need to use an image host site like Flickr or Photobucket, and then you can use the image tags (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to insert your picture.


----------



## AE35Unit

Culhwch said:


> And we haven't even gotten into apertures, f-stops and exposure compensation...



Its times like these i get an urge to teach someone the basics of photography! i have tutorials posted somewhere on another site…


----------



## chrispenycate

AE35Unit said:


> Its times like these i get an urge to teach someone the basics of photography! i have tutorials posted somewhere on another site…



Does that mean "The speed of light in different transparent media is different, so a beam of light travelling from one to the other gets bent at the surface…" or "…so it is generally considered a good idea to remove the lens cap first, and not put your thumb in its place"?

I suppose it's more about depth of field and how to get my little Nikon out of autofocus mode – even for a snapshot camera they must have put a manual mode somewhere, mustn't they?


----------



## AE35Unit

chrispenycate said:


> I suppose it's more about depth of field and how to get my little Nikon out of autofocus mode – even for a snapshot camera they must have put a manual mode somewhere, mustn't they?



Hmmm,probably has Program Shift or something which isnt really useful as the EV remains the same! it might also have exposure compensation somewhere,denoted by a +/- sign which IS useful. Also it might have exposure lock [o or *] which is another way of getting a different setting. I hate auto only cameras, altho modern ones are much better and can be relied on most of the time.


----------



## Talysia

crystal haven said:


> Hello photo challenge people.
> 
> I had a look at the photos for this challenge and then, I forgot to vote. Sorry.   But on a positive note, I will try to remember to vote for the July challenge.
> 
> You are all clever. I don't have a camera and don't understand the strange language you all speak - pixels and stuff. I enjoyed all the photographs,  but I really liked Talysia’s railway line, and HoopyFrood’s photo of the stairs - I found myself wondering where both these went, and wanting to go further into the photograph to see.



Thanks for the mention, Crystal.   It took a while to find a bit of track that just went straight off into the horizon like that.

I have to confess to being pretty much a point-and-shoot kind of photographer, and I'm not as _au fait _with the technical terms as a lot of people here.  Still, that's what I like about this contest:  anyone can enter, regardless of skill.


----------



## Sephiroth

Good to see another entrant, J Riff.  I love the scrap monster.  

And as Cul said, if you want to avoid the thumbnail, sign up for a free account at Flickr or Photobucket, and you can post full-size images, instead.  



Crystal Haven -- thanks for taking an interest!  And I second what Taly said about anyone being able to enter (and _win_, too).  If you own a camera and fancy doing more than voting, don't be shy.  We'd love to see your pictures.  

But even if you just vote, that will be _much _appreciated.


----------



## Mouse

Talysia said:


> I have to confess to being pretty much a point-and-shoot kind of photographer, and I'm not as _au fait _with the technical terms as a lot of people here.



Same here. And I actually did photography at college!! 

Forgot to add, what I do is save my photos to my Facebook account, then get the image location from there and post it on here using the img tags.


----------

